# Citizen Tuning Fork, But It's Not A Hisonic....



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Citizen used (then manufactured) Bulova's tuning fork movements. Typically these were the Hisonic models, using a licenced Bulova 218 movement. But they also produced a model using a single fork movement, derived form Bulova's 219. However, despite the technology, they didn't call this a Hisonic - instead it was a Cosmotron, and was tagged 'GX' to differentiate it from the other electro-mechanical models. They had a short produciton run, and don't come up for sale very often, so I was pleased to get my hands on this one:



















Made in 1975, looks to have been a presentation piece for 15 years' service:










Nice details on a simple white dial, case measures 38mm with 20mm lugs:










Can't get the back off at the moment, but it's humming away nicely 

Stephen


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Now got a movement shot - noticed that unlike the Hisonic this isn't stamped 'lic Bulova' and it has 4 more jewels than Bulova's 219 version of the single coil movement. Also the coil is placed on the opposite side. Suggests that this was Citizen's own design, since they had a factory producung tuning forks watches in Japan and later supplied parts to Bulova:



















Stephen


----------

